# What are your favorite/most played game apps?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I know we have a top apps thread that includes all apps/utilities etc., but if you'll indulge me I thought it would be nice to have one just for everyone's favorite game apps. I find myself using the fire a ton for games, I've become a game app addict. lol. 

I have a lot of games I love on the fire, but these are my top favorites/most played:

Airport Mania (1&2) (my current number 1 game obsession )
Angry Birds (all 3)
Dabble
Scrabble
Quell (both versions)
Sally's Salon Luxury Edition
Cut The Rope
Fruit Ninja (both versions) 
Where's My Water

So what are your favorites?


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Words With Friends (though I prefer the computer anyway... it doesn't force your zoom)
Warp Dash (recent free game)

I don't really play any others. Quell wasn't bad, but it's pretty easy.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

So far I'm completely addicted to Fruit Ninja!

I tried Angry Birds on my Fire for the first time last night & it may become a new favorite. I tried it previously on my iPhone & didn't like it, but enjoyed it much more on a larger screen.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

jkeith0919 said:


> So far I'm completely addicted to Fruit Ninja!


The Puss in Boots version is even better, imo, if you don't have that one. I love the first one too though. 



Malweth said:


> Warp Dash (recent free game)


I really like Warp Dash too!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I also like Where's My Water?  Plants vs Zombies is also a major hit in my house.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Random MahJong.
And the Weather Channel app.

I find that I am using the Fire for an MP3 player a lot.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy Sudoku - I quit playing this on paper a long time ago and never thought I would pick it up again.  I'm addicted.  

Scrabble is my all time favorite.  

I really enjoy playing Square Wars with my grandson.  He is addicted to it so I have to play to feed his addiction.  Not my favorite game by a long shot but it makes him happy.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

teri said:


> Enjoy Sudoku - I quit playing this on paper a long time ago and never thought I would pick it up again. I'm addicted.


Oooh I have heard of the game, but I'm not familiar with it in app form. Yay for new suggestions. I'll have to download it now. I have to keep feeding my addiction.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

So far the apps I go back to the most often are:

Random Mahjong
Words with Friends
Crack the Code


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Enjoy Sudoku is my favorite. I am seriously addicted.

I think I need to try some different games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> So far the apps I go back to the most often are:
> 
> Holy Bible
> Random Mahjong
> ...


 

Sorry, I'm having a hard time thinking of the Holy Bible as a game app. 

I loooooove Jelly Defense.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> The Puss in Boots version is even better, imo, if you don't have that one. I love the first one too though.


I enjoy the Puss in Boots version. I haven't been able to figure out how to crack the coconuts, though!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've put several games on there but I have to say that Angry Birds is the one I keep going back to and wasting too much time on.  I have to play it when alone, though, so that my shouting, mumbling, and strange postures I make while trying to will stuff to fall over doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I enjoy the Puss in Boots version. I haven't been able to figure out how to crack the coconuts, though!


It took me a few tries to figure it out too. You have to quickly keep slicing upward (it must be all upward slices so they stay in the air) on them over and over
again and eventually they'll crack. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loooooove Jelly Defense.
> Betsy


I'm going to make myself look like a real numpty here, but I cannot figure out how to play Jelly Defense. 
Frustrating as it seems like a game I would like. I'll have to look at it again. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. 
I need a Jelly Defense tutorial for dummies apparently. 



love2read said:


> Crack the Code


I just downloaded this the other day. It's just like the old mastermind game from the 70's, which I actually still have. 
I really like it. 



Dragle said:


> I've put several games on there but I have to say that Angry Birds is the one I keep going back to and wasting too much time on. I have to play it when alone, though, so that my shouting, mumbling, and strange postures I make while trying to will stuff to fall over doesn't bother anyone.


Ha, me too. It's so frustrating when you swear a structure should fall and it doesn't, or worse yet things fall and make it stronger.  Or slooowly waiting for their little heads to roll off something - but they don't!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Since getting the Fire - I am spending entirely too much time playing Angry Birds and Scrabble.. sigh..


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> Since getting the Fire - I am spending entirely too much time playing Angry Birds and Scrabble.. sigh..


Me too, way too much time. It's fun competing against a friend too. I have a friend I compete with to see who can get the most stars in Angry Birds. (I'm winning so far ) I really love Scrabble too, but the one thing that annoys me about it is the zoom in feature. I never need it to zoom in and I really prefer to see the entire board the whole time. I wish the zoom feature could be turned off.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Angry Birds.  I'm 49 years old and addicted to Angry Birds.  Now, with the Fire, I can play all the versions all over again from the beginning. 

Mike


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Jelly Defense and Fruit Ninja are my current favorites.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Puss in Boots Fruit Ninja.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I played Angry Birds on the pc and finished every level of all the different versions. While that's nice in itself, it dampened my interest in playing it on the fire  

I love Words with Friends though.. except playing against hubby is futile for me (he and his mom were scrabble champs) lol


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I installed Jelly Defense again last night and I went through the help again and sorted how to play it this time. So I have a new game addiction now. I spent over an hour playing it last night. 



DreamWeaver said:


> The coconuts have aggravated me to no end, so thanks for the tip! I'll try that next time!


You're welcome!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh dear... I just started playing Plants vs. Zombies...

Nothing is getting done today.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> Angry Birds. I'm 49 years old and addicted to Angry Birds.


Hey, I'm 65, and I'm addicted to Angry Birds. It plays very well on the Fire, but I pretty much got my fill of the birds on my iPad. On the Fire, one of the best and most addicting games is _Where's My Water_: http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Wheres-My-Water/dp/B006D1ONE4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1326312978&sr=1-1

If you like pinball, this one's the best yet that I've seen for a tablet. The graphics are just extraordinary on the Fire: http://www.amazon.com/Gameprom-Thailand-Co-Ltd-Pinball/dp/B006QC8U58/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1326313085&sr=1-1


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

hmmmmm....... 

My Favorite games for my fire.........


Spit
Stupid Zombies
Spider
Scrabble
Square Wars = Dots and boxes. I love this game..... My daughter and I used to play this game when she was    young. I would print dots out from the computer. 
Triple Stack
words with friends (I play with my daughter) 
Mahjong but I haven't found a good one yet. 
Farkle  but I am still looking for a good one. 

there is a new one (To me) that I startd playing the other day and that is fluffy bird but Iam still on the fence with this one.. not sure if I like it yet... will have to play a few more times.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I never played games on my computer and never really thought of myself as a player.  Oh, how not true! I am totally, and I mean totally, addicted to solitaire, wordroid, and word boggle!  I am afraid to load any more apps as nothing will ever get done.  Yikes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Simple Dice is free. . .it's a Yachtzee® like game. There's a 99¢ version as well that probably just doesn't have ads at the bottom.

Random Mahjong Pro (Ad-Free) is $1.99. There's a free version as well, but this was FAotD a few weeks back so I got it free then.

I have also been known to get all ninja on some fruit. . .but not really very often. I do like the comments in the "Puss in Boots" version, however. 

I absolutely do not get the attraction of Angry Birds.

(Or maybe I'm just afraid I will if I try it. )


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I absolutely do not get the attraction of Angry Birds.


I'm not sure what it is exactly; I usually get bored with most computer games other than solitaire and word games. 

I think it's that you want to keep trying to hit just the right spot, and get a higher score to get all 3 stars. You don't have to think about it too much, but each time you try over, you get a better idea of what strategy to take with each bird to get the job done. I guess it requires just the right amount of strategy and skill to be challenging and fun but not too frustrating. If I get stuck I can go on YouTube to see how it can be done.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> <snip>
> 
> I absolutely do not get the attraction of Angry Birds.
> 
> (Or maybe I'm just afraid I will if I try it. )


For me it's a puzzle. Find the right pattern to bring down the pigs and get three stars. There's always a pattern...and I gotta get three stars before moving on. 

Mike


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

For those that play angry birds, didn't you just love the advent calendar count-down level? I was like... ahhh.. have to wait until tomorrow to move on! lol


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do like the comments in the "Puss in Boots" version, however.


Antonio Banderas shouting out encouragement (Ah impressive!) on your ninja slicing skills is one of the best parts.  It cracks me up too. 



FloridaFire said:


> For those that play angry birds, didn't you just love the advent calendar count-down level? I was like... ahhh.. have to wait until tomorrow to move on! lol


I haven't got to that level yet, but I should soon, I think. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm more of a word puzzle (got wordroid but haven't tried it, glad to see the note upthread that it's fun), card game, and bejeweled-like game player (I *adore* Aces Jewel Hunt on my Blackberry and was thrilled to see it on for the Fire, even if it's $2.99; though free on GetJar last I looked and after I bought it on Amazon ).

Don't get the appeal of Angry Birds or the fruits or those happy shiny games, but that's just me.

Never got into sudoku even though I always vaguely thought it might be something I'd like....so I just checked out a quick instruction/tutorial write-up online and oh gosh, sounds like something right up my alley as I thought. Guess I'll have to try some out!

So....my favorite?  Ummm.... Aces Jewel Hunt, Swagbucks Mobile, and DejaOffice, so far.  Hey, I've only had it 3 weeks!


ETA:  Oops, I was reading "games and apps" not just "game apps".  I'd say, then, Aces Jewel Hunt, Gin Rummy and Farkle Free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I installed Jelly Defense again last night and I went through the help again and sorted how to play it this time. So I have a new game addiction now. I spent over an hour playing it last night.
> 
> You're welcome!


I love Jelly Defense--my current fave and just turned my brother onto it last night when he opened his new Fire. I'm stuck on a level for ages now...got close last night!

I just discovered there are new levels available for download--on the Main Menu screen, there's a wiggly sign post on the tree that says "New Levels."

Has anybody discovered some of the "secrets?"

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love Jelly Defense--my current fave and just turned my brother onto it last night when he opened his new Fire. I'm stuck on a level for ages now...got close last night!
> 
> I just discovered there are new levels available for download--on the Main Menu screen, there's a wiggly sign post on the tree that says "New Levels."
> 
> ...


I'm addicted now too! I can't help with secrets or new levels yet though - I'm already stuck on an early level.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

MicroBeta said:


> For me it's a puzzle. Find the right pattern to bring down the pigs and get three stars. There's always a pattern...and I gotta get three stars before moving on.
> 
> Mike


I didn't get the appeal of Angry Birds right away either. I said "That's it? You just hurl birds at pigs? That's it" Then I started playing, and got hooked into the challenge. It really is like a puzzle. I zipped through all the levels, now I'm going back to try to get 3 stars on everything.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Jelly Defense is a hit.  Was it a free app of the day when you guys got it?  Can anyone give me a basic idea of what it is/what you like about it?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragle said:


> Looks like Jelly Defense is a hit. Was it a free app of the day when you guys got it? Can anyone give me a basic idea of what it is/what you like about it?


I paid for it, (2.99) but I do recall that it was the free app of the day at an earlier point. It's a tower defense game. The basic premise is that you place towers (different towers defeat different enemies so you have to place them strategically) to get rid of the enemies that are trying to reach your little pile of gems. I find it fairly difficult actually, but it's a fun challenge.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks.  Sounds a little like plants vs. zombies (which I haven't played either).  But apparently in that you put out different kinds of plants to stop different kinds of zombies.


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was glad to see one of my ipod touch faves, which is Warp Dash, I also like 
cut the rope
asphalt 6
fruit ninja
tunein radio


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Scrabble, all versions of Angry Birds, Puss n Boots Fruit Ninja, and Monopoly.

I was pleasantly surprised by Monopoly. I actually enjoy the Fire version much better than playing it in real life; it doesn't take 3 days to play, and I like the auction mode.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am addicted to FreeCell in a big way. *ADDICTED.* (Good app for it. It works well.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Fruit Ninja
Plants vs Zombies
Cut the Rope
Where's my Water


It's amazing how much time I can waste on those.  The games are a major reason why I continue to do most of my reading on my other Kindles instead of the Fire...


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

ANGRY BIRDS ftw!
Stupid Zombies is another favorite.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Cut the Rope best so far.

The game site Big Fish Games has been making games for Ipad.  Rumor has it they are going to make games for the Fire.  I hope so because I enjoy playing their hidden object games on my laptop.


----------



## wenzej (Sep 3, 2010)

If you like Angry Birds try Beaver's Revenge it is very similar to Angry Birds, but I think it is more fun.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I confess very addicted to Angry Birds all three, cut the rope, the bowling game, where's my water, tic tac toe, and fruit ninja.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

geniebeanie said:


> I confess very addicted to Angry Birds all three, cut the rope, the bowling game, where's my water, tic tac toe, and fruit ninja.


There's a bowling app? 

*off to investigate *

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Angry Birds is a hoot, but Beaver's Revenge is even better, IMO. It's gotta be by the same people as Birds, but in Beaver's Revenge, you are a Beaver using your tail to flick other small woodland creatures at Lumberjacks. Lolz.

Fire is my first Android device, so the games are all new to me. Surprised at how much I enjoy (and waste time) with them. Faves include Solitaire, Wordoid, Word Pops, Random Majong, Bejeweled2, and Beaver's Revenge. 

I downloaded Jelly Defense and Where's My Water when they were free but haven't tried them. Gotta go check them out now! And look for the bowling app. Fun!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

ireadbooks said:


> There's a bowling app?
> 
> *off to investigate *
> 
> Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


I highly recommend Doodle Bowling! It isn't at Amazon so you will have to sideload. Awesome, awesome fun with funky graphics...love it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

teri said:


> I highly recommend Doodle Bowling! It isn't at Amazon so you will have to sideload. Awesome, awesome fun with funky graphics...love it!


Haven't downloaded it yet, but I found Doodle Bowling at 1mobile for those interested --

http://www.1mobile.com/doodle-bowling-75671.html


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't know why but I'm not too concerned.  It is a well established app and I've had it for over a year with no issues.  I've heard that there are a lot of apps that have "permissions" that don't really do anything.  I'm sure if it was malicious it would have such good ratings.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anybody know of a game like where's my water? 

Sent from Brightest Fire Ever


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there's _Where's my Water?_ 



That's the free version but the paid version is available too and only 99¢.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I am addicted to FreeCell in a big way. *ADDICTED.* (Good app for it. It works well.)


I'm with you! It was the first game I downloaded as I've been addicted to it on the computer since it's inception. Waiting for the same developer to put the Solitare back on Amazon.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have where's my water and I finished it but I love it so much I would like to find another game similar to it.


----------

